# Apple Shredder



## Runningwolf (May 1, 2014)

I am looking for a decent electric shredder for pears and apples. I've heard of several people buying electric garden shredders from Harbor freight. Has anyone here tried that?
I have Happy Valley Apple Press which you can get a motor for but the reviews I saw weren't the best. I would like a separate unit.


----------



## pjd (May 1, 2014)

Dan, I use a stainless steel In-Sink-Erator garbage disposer. It does a great job and is easy to clean and use.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 1, 2014)

I've been reading up on those, thanks


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 1, 2014)

Dan -
I freeze mine first and let them thaw and then just use a standard crusher - soo easy and juicy !!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 1, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Dan -
> I freeze mine first and let them thaw and then just use a standard crusher - soo easy and juicy !!



I froze my crab apples but it was still a chore shredding them with the hand crank.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 1, 2014)

There was a youtube video - that they used a washing machine and a fast spin cycle !!

found it !!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj9z7NbO9mk[/ame]

gotta watch it !!


----------



## Deezil (May 2, 2014)

Dan,

Can you rig that up to accept a power drill?
Take the handle off and get your drill on there, and 'go to town'!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 2, 2014)

I would not want to be the one holding the drill for several hours and that would require two people. I prefer to be prepared for a one man show as we all know how quickly the spouse can get bored. The shredder below is the one I was thinking about from Harbor Freight. It would require removing the the top to allow apples larger then 1.5". Might be perfect for crab apples.

The other option is just break down and get the motor kit meant to be on my unit for 3x the price.. I was just hoping for a separate machine the would be speedy.


----------



## GreginND (May 2, 2014)

Here's another 1.5" chipper shredder that is even cheaper:

http://www.amazon.com/Joe-Chipper-CJ601E-Electric-Shredder/dp/B007VX11O8/ref=lp_3753621_1_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1399064457&sr=1-1


----------



## GreginND (May 2, 2014)

A better deal from Walmart:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sun-Joe-Chipper-Joe-14-amp-Electric-Wood-Chipper-Shredder/19592812


----------



## Runningwolf (May 2, 2014)

Thanks Greg I think those are both the same as the one at Harbor FReight but a different color. They are certainly cheaper though. Now the big Q. Do you spend $100 this year to find out it isn't adequate or go for broke and buy the right thing.


----------



## Deezil (May 2, 2014)

... We all know you're going for broke....


----------



## grapeman (May 2, 2014)

Dan for the little apple we process we still use the little grinder like you have. No need to buy a fancy setup. Remove it from the press and mount on it's own plywood frame and attach a motor to that. Add a switch and you are all set. Just make the plywood big enough to fit over a brute. When you grind the apples or pears, place it on the brute and process away. Let it sit overnight with some pectic enzyme and press the next day. Some ascorbic acid or some k-meta will help from getting too much browning. The hardest part is scooping the mash out of the brute into the press. You could also grind into a 5 gallon bucket and dump into the press bag. We used a motor we had so the whole thing was practically free with a little time to put together.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 2, 2014)

That sounds good Rich. Last year I used all 5 gallon paint strainer bags and that does help out immensely. So you pressed the very next day before fermentation.


----------



## grapeman (May 2, 2014)

We press the apples soon, making it like a cider and then fermenting that. The pears go into a bag for a while before pressing. I think your way yields more juice. With the apples we get about 2.5 gallons per bushel, but around here you can get apples really cheap. It's easier to ferment just the juice.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 2, 2014)

That makes sense. I can buy fresh unpasteurized cider fairly cheap, which I do for fermenting. I am currently crushing crab apples and pears. The reason I like buying apple cider is the farmer has the large variety of trees and he is the expert at using the right blend of apples to make the best cider.


----------



## GreginND (May 3, 2014)

Considering the Italian Zambelli apple crusher that I really want starts at $1500, I think $110 for the chipper/shredder is a steal. I ordered it and we'll see. If it doesn't work at least I have a small wood chipper I can use on the farm.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 3, 2014)

Greg, I also looked at that crusher as it kept coming up in my searches. I considered the garbage disposal method that Phil mentioned but I don't want to get into cutting up apples. I'm afraid the stem and seeds would get chewed up too much adding an off flavor. With my current shredder the stems and seeds are not an issue with apples or pears. 
Greg your assignment is, stay home long enough to receive the new toy and have a supply of apples ready to go. Have Pro Cam charged up and ready to go. We plan to see "film at 6pm".  If you wish to do a White paper on it that's fine but please give us the Cliff Notes version.


----------



## GreginND (May 3, 2014)

Yes, I considered a garbage disposal too. It looks like you have to keep pushing the apples down with a stick. They don't just get processed and spit out the bottom. Looks like more work than it's worth. I also don't want the seeds chopped.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (May 3, 2014)

I think everyone who wants to make their own cider from apples goes down the same road looking for something to grind up their apples. The problem I see with the garden shredders is that its nonfoodgrade metal, put some acidic apple juice on that metal and then rust, you can put some protective coating on the meatal parts, but what about the shafts that rotate etc, people say oh they only come into contact with the metal for a microsecond but its in contact the whole time from when you start to finish. THe euro ones are nice, but do they even work on our power, good luck getting parts, over here its either full on commercial or half assed. We got a Weston, I put a 3/4 inch drill on it, trigger locks so only 1 person to run it, can fill up a couple Brutes pretty quick. 

Do you add your crabs to the farm bought cider for some tannins?

WVMJ


----------



## Runningwolf (May 3, 2014)

I add crab apples to the cider for acid and flavor. It also blends well with several other wines like Chardonnay.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (May 4, 2014)

Are the crabs you use astringent? Dolgos right, their tannin might be helping out your final flavor with tannins more. We have planted about 6 different kinds this year for making cider, it easy to get sweet cider, freeze the crabs and run them thru a scratter and press and add it to the sweet cider. Have you thought about talking to PI and asking if they were interested in trailing a piece of equipment for all the cidermakers in your area? There are some that look like a grape crusher but with teeth, just dont know of anyone who got one and says wether they actually make the pieces small enough. WVMJ


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 19, 2014)

Deezil said:


> ... We all know you're going for broke....



Smart A$$



GreginND said:


> Considering the Italian Zambelli apple crusher that I really want starts at $1500, I think $110 for the chipper/shredder is a steal. I ordered it and we'll see. If it doesn't work at least I have a small wood chipper I can use on the farm.



Greg did you get a chance to look at the shredder yet to see if it might work. I know things are pretty busy right now. I did spring for the motor kit I showed earlier for the Happy Valley Cider press I own. It's still sitting in the box till I have the patience to sit down and put it together.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jun 20, 2014)

We got a 3/4 inch drill with an on lock, crank it down tight, wrap a piece of tape around the handle and let it go, buzzes right through as long as you go slow feeding them in. Interested in the motor rig though, cant even find drive wheels to fit the shaft anywhere. WVMJ


----------



## GreginND (Jun 20, 2014)

I bought two of those little chipper shredders - one for wood and one for fruit. I have not tried it with apples yet. But it does a pretty good job with the stick. Just a pain to get the sticks into the little hole. 

It may require cutting the apples. But I think this will be PERFECT for chopping rhubarb!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 20, 2014)

GreginND said:


> It may require cutting the apples. But I think this will be PERFECT for chopping rhubarb!



Greg, I wonder if you'll have to freeze it first due to the stringy matter. I tried green plant material once and all it did was mash up and clogged the machine up. Similar to what a garbage disposal does with the wrong material in it.


----------



## GreginND (Jun 20, 2014)

It does a great job on sticks so I would bet rhubarb would be chopped up pretty good. But I'll check with a few stalks this weekend and see if it comes out in small pieces or mushy piles of strings.


----------



## GreginND (Jun 2, 2015)

For the record - not a good idea! I finally got around to trying it with my rhubarb. It got through about 20 pounds before the rhubarb juices shorted out and fried the machine. DO NOT USE A WOOD CHIPPER for anything that is not dry.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 2, 2015)

Nothing fibrous will work on those. I found that out trying to put long leaf plants through it. But are you sure apples won't work?


----------



## GreginND (Jun 2, 2015)

No - it is not water tight. The apple juices will short it out.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 2, 2015)

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## GreginND (Jun 3, 2015)

The fibers were a little bit of a problem, but the real problem was the loud pop and smoke when it blew.


----------



## knifemaker (Jun 3, 2015)

Greg, I've been using a garbage disposal for about eight years, and every year I run about ten bushels of apples and pears through it, the stems and seeds have never caused a problem if you press right away, they don't really get chopped up that much. I like you, didn't like having to cut up the fruit before running it through, but I had a large lever operated french fry cutter, and mounted it above the grinder tub. Just drop in an apple or pear, pull the lever, and fruit fries! One person running the cutter, one running then through the disposal, and another pressing. Having a few chilled bottles of wine or cider from the previous year really seems to attract help. Plus I fill cleaned gallon milk jugs full of extra juice, and freeze them. they either get drank as fresh cider, or fermented. I hope this helps a little bit. Dale.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 3, 2015)

LMAO, a French Fry Cutter, I've got the same thing. I saw it at a garage sale and bought it in a heartbeat for $3.00 and they cost around $100 new. What a great idea for cutting apples!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 3, 2015)

Dan 
Why not just freeze the apples first and let them thaw - then run them thru the press. 
I filled a small chest freezer and yielded approx 21 gallons of fresh juice


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 4, 2015)

I do freeze my Crab Apples before shredding. Pears I just shred before pressing. They are too big and take up to much room to freeze. With regular apples, I just go to a local farmer and buy unpasteurized cider at bulk price. He already did the blending and most of the filtering.


----------



## knifemaker (Jun 6, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> LMAO, a French Fry Cutter, I've got the same thing. I saw it at a garage sale and bought it in a heartbeat for $3.00 and they cost around $100 new. What a great idea for cutting apples!



Dan, I got really tired of cutting up the apples, I even tried using one of those hand held apple corer/cutters, way too time consuming, and then I remembered I had a french fry cutter; WOW! way too easy now. I'd have frozen them first but all of my freezers are full of that good Nebraska Angus beef. And $3 for a commercial cutter is a steal, didn't you feel just a little bit guilty? Try it you'll like it! Dale.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 6, 2015)

I would have so appreciated this advice 3 years ago when I was smashing them with a 2x4. This is what I am using now for Crap apples and pears. I still prefer to buy fresh cider for apple wine. There are a lot of cider mills around me.


----------



## spaniel (Jun 13, 2015)

I've posted this on here before, but this is the homemade job I use -- made for me by my father, constructed from memory off a magazine ad he saw in the 50s....the screws are stainless. Works like a dream...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 14, 2015)

Spaniel, I remember you posting this before. I think about it everytime I pull mine out. This is really cool.


----------

